# Lume Powder



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Some time ago, I bought a small pack of lume powder to replace the worn out lume on an old pocket watch. It sat in a small packet on my desk, lighting up well at night after I switched off the lights. :yes: We had a family lunch at ours recently so I was instructed to "tidy up that mess" in the study. Since tidying, the lume powder has disappeared off the face of the earth. :wallbash: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  Still looking!

Mike


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Look for it at night.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Best look at night might be easier to spot ;-)

Great minds Tim lol


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Tried that but no joy. Doh! :wallbash: BTW Welcome back Tim. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

If that happened to me, tixntox, I would be running scared. The thought of possibly breathing in loose lume powder from a bag would really get my paranoia going. However, I am presuming it was a sealed bag, and I agree with others here that it would be a good idea to look for it ion the dark.

Speaking of a frustrating clock/watch related disappearance, I am in deadly pursuit of a cockerel that keeps crowing in my room at about 11pm which I have so far not been able to trace. All I know is that it is coming from a digital alarm clock or watch somewhere in my collection, but my ears are not quite sensitive enough to act as perfect direction finders. And for some reason, I can only half-remember which item has a cockerel option for the alarm.


----------

